# Anyone collect aviation art ?



## Yerger (Jun 13, 2009)

Just wondered if anyone else fills walls as an obsession.

3 of the 7 book cases also shown. Moved all books myself last time to the current residence, never again.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 13, 2009)

Very cool! What is the name of that excellent moonlit print?


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 13, 2009)

Ive got a dozen or so John Taylor art prints.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 13, 2009)

No art work for me. The only thing I have is wallpapers.

Looks like you have a great collection.


----------



## Coors9 (Jun 13, 2009)

Here's my Baby....


----------



## Erich (Jun 13, 2009)

nice room Mark

I'm very limited in my cave for space have two art-works signed by the vets and some photos signed by US P-51 pilots I have come to know over many years, books galore too many for such a little room/office


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 13, 2009)

Very cool Yerger!! You have a very nice collection.


----------



## Colin1 (Jun 13, 2009)

Mostly Robert Taylors
Swansong sg Gunther Rall
Ramrod 792 sg Johnny Johnson
Moral Support - sg Peter Townsend
Typhoon Attack - Roland Beamont

a Richard Taylor
Arctic Hunters - sg 4 x Bf109 pilots

a Keith Woodcock
Overturning the Odds - sg Roland Beamont

a Gerald Coulson
Portrait of a Thoroughbred

and a Jerry Crandall
Lavochkin La-7 sg Ivan Kozhedub

Expect to start collecting again later this year (hopefully)


----------



## Yerger (Jun 13, 2009)

syscom3 said:


> Ive got a dozen or so John Taylor art prints.



You mean Robert Taylor ?


----------



## Yerger (Jun 13, 2009)

I write books on a ground topic, office is just signed photos with personal dedication from Knight's Cross holders I've known connected to that aspect. 2 of those 5 walls:


----------



## Yerger (Jun 13, 2009)

Erich said:


> nice room Mark
> 
> I'm very limited in my cave for space have two art-works signed by the vets and some photos signed by US P-51 pilots I have come to know over many years, books galore too many for such a little room/office



Rather goes beyond a room but throughout the living area. Spare over opening spaces and narrow walls for dedicated ace photos


----------



## Erich (Jun 13, 2009)

you are fortunate Mark have many many photos but concealed in my photo albums and data files, the Mrs and kid still living at home would not put up with all the WW 2 memories as it easily could be if I was single.

as LW and KM are my prime objhectives there is much stills tored in boxes and get a revamp of the office from time to time, maybe one day the Garden room will get a re-decoration although many ww 1/ww2 books are displayed there


----------



## Yerger (Jun 13, 2009)

none in the kitchen or bathroom, but pretty much everywhere ele


----------



## Erich (Jun 13, 2009)

couple nice Stuka ace enlargements I see Mark ......very good


----------



## Yerger (Jun 13, 2009)

My live in female is fine with it all, her taste is in the bathroom, kitchen, and other things.

Weekly cleaning of glass is the only non-fun activity.


----------



## Yerger (Jun 13, 2009)

Erich said:


> couple nice Stuka ace enlargements I see Mark ......very good



Noller, Lang, and Kieslich were the nicest of the Stuka KC holders with over 1,000 missions I wrote with. All 3 were nice enough to give me dedicated photos by name.

Problem is the 50 or so in sleeves or shrink wrapped but not framed. Rotating is the route to go there days as about 150 in 8x10 size and a further 60-65 full size is all the walls hold. Thought needed to avoid making the walls nothing but holes. We rotate about every 3-4 months and put up some that have been down and stored in "art closets."


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 13, 2009)

Yerger, is that a "Warpath over the Pacific" print by Robert Taylor I see?


----------



## Yerger (Jun 13, 2009)

syscom3 said:


> Yerger, is that a "Warpath over the Pacific" print by Robert Taylor I see?




No, I think you mean "Air Apaches on the Warpath" if the gun nose B-25. Photos hard to take due to reflection, angle, glass, etc for many on the walls. I have 8-10 prints each by Phillips and West, and another 15-20 prints by various artists. My most sought and favorite is Frank Wootton, though few in the US seem to like him. The 19 I have of him are what I like most. My framed Robert Taylors at the moment are:

Abbeville Boys 
After the Battle 
Air Apaches on the Warpath 
Band of Brothers 
Chennault’s Flying Tigers 
Closing the Gap
Cloud Companions
Combat over the Reich 
Coming Home Together 
Coming in over the Estuary
Company of Heroes 
Desert Hawks 
Doolittle Raiders 
Eagles at Dawn 
Eagles out of the Sun
Flight of Eagles 
Greycap Leader 
Hellcat Fury
Helping Hand 
JV-44 
Knights of the Eastern Front 
Lancaster under Attack 
Lightning Strike 
Marauder Mission 
Mission Completed 
Moonlighting 
Operation Chastise 
Return from Schweinfurt
Running the Gauntlet
Savage Skies 
Schweinfurt, The Second Mission 
Spitfires over Darwin
Stormbirds over the Reich 
Strike and Return 
Strike and Strike Again 
Tally Ho 
Target Peenemunde 
Thunderheads over Ridge well 
Wings of Glory
Winter’s Welcome 

I'll probably sell some of the collection to make a little room, a lot of those unframed I'd like to see on the walls such as a number by West, a couple Taylors, and a some Woottons I found last year. Just a space problem. Large format period photos are also a part, equally hard to find quality originals that prints are made available that are sharp.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 13, 2009)

Nice collection you have.

I bought my first Taylor print in 1987.

"Fourth Fighter Patrol", followed quickly with "JV-44".

The Taylor print I like the best is "Swansong".


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 13, 2009)

Awesome!

.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 13, 2009)

Fantastic collection you have there! Nowadays, I only have a couple of small Woodcock prints, plus my own originals and a heck of a lot of books and models. There are some Turner, Taylor and others I would have liked, but couldn't justify the secondary market costs, at three times the original prices, and often much more.
I think the nearest I have of any value, although more special in other ways, are two of my own prints signed by aircrew and SOE, a photo signed by Ginger Lacey, and a book signed by 'Rolly' Beamont. The latter two were seen and met on a number of occassions, during aviation events.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 14, 2009)

Yerger: That's a really impressive collection you have, it's stunning! 

I'd love to collect, but these days I can't afford it as I'm unimployed.
I do enjoy watching out for whatever I can find on the web, as well as ordinary posters in the few poster shops that we've got here in Denmark. It isn't much though, because it seems to me like there is no great interest in WW2 aviation art, and therefore there is no real market here, except maybe via the www.


----------



## Yerger (Jun 14, 2009)

My library is over 1200 volumes on all the WWII topics of interest for me, numerically most are on aircraft. Little new seems to appear in the past couple years as good as the out of print or other books I have. The unit/aircraft books from Finland, some of the recent Classic Publications books are about all. I end up sitting with a pile of old issues of "Wings" and "Airpower" to relax. The forever Ta-152 book from Monogram (now Eagle Editions owned) is the only other hot thing for me I see coming. Books like the Putnam series, etc are done these days, to much work probably and not commercial enough.

Of the Taylor prints I like many, Knights of the Eastern Front and a number of the many 
B-17 prints among others. 

But my favorite individual prints are by Phillips and Wootton.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 14, 2009)

Very impressive collection, Yerger!

Unfortunately, I no longer have my book collection, and I never took the time to collect the artwork.

I kick myself when I look back at all of the WWII pilots I knew and never once thought about having them autograph a photo for me. They were around me quite often when I was growing up, so I didn't give it a second thought.


----------

